

Ask HN: What browser add-ons/extensions do you use? - Errorcod3

I currently use AD-Block Plus and Ghostery. (Opera)<p>Wondering what other add-ons that are out there that seem like a necessity for you?
======
talles
I find myself using lesser and lesser add-ons as the years passes (idk why).
Right now it's just a matter of:

* SearchPreview (I'm so used to that little screenshot on the search results... can't live without it anymore).

* FlagFox (Just for the curiosity where the website is hosted!)

* Pocket (Mostly links that I found at work but didn't had time to read there, I then read at home)

* AdBlock (Yeah, guilty. Download websites becames sane plus I _hate_ so much thosein video ads at youtube ).

------
akg_67
Only extension I use with Safari and Chrome is Adblock. When browsing, I don't
feel any need for additional features that are not offered by browser and OS.

As my ecosystem is Mac/iOS, I use Add to Reading List in Safari to save
articles that I may read/refer later. One Feature I really like in Safari is
Reader which removes extraneous stuff on a page and makes it easy to
share/email/read/print the main content.

------
randallma
I've cut down on the extensions I use over the years. Here's my entire list:

* HTTP Switchboard - useful for debugging/blocking annoyances, also doubles as an adblocker

* LastPass - honestly, I'd probably be using 1Password if they had a linux client

* PDF Viewer - Mozilla endorsed drop-in pdf.js plugin

* Smile Always - converts amazon.com uris to smile.amazon.com, which donates a portion of your purchases to charity

------
Someone1234
LastPass, Personal Blocklist (Google.com), Google Cast (Chromecast), HTTPS
Everywhere (EFF), RES, Google Keep (cross-platform PostIt notes), and Google
Docs (depreciated).

I no longer use an advert removal addon as they seem to make more issues than
they solve, plus some sites do legitimately deserve to get paid.

I do however turn on Click-To-Play for all browser plugins (Flash, Java, etc)
which stops a lot of the worst adverts.

~~~
gdewilde
Personal Blocklist seems nice. Do you have a lot blocked? How dramatic is the
improvement?

------
tmoullet
The only one not mentioned so far that I use is DownThemAll.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/downthemall/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/downthemall/)

It's nice for when you want to download a lot of files that appear on a page.

------
gdewilde
Close Button 0.4.1

CopyAllUrls 0.9.8

google-no-tracking-url 1.3.1

Linky 3.0.0

Memory Restart 1.18

RequestPolicy 0.5.28

Tweak Network 1.8

Stylish 1.4.3

-Dark Hacker News - Solarized

-DuckDuckGo Lightweight

-GitHub Dark

-YouTube Black 2K13

greasemonkey 1.15

-Force AutoComplete always on. 1

-get all tabs 1

-GitHub login fix 1

-glitterhub

-IMDB Pirated Version 20120105

-khanAcedemy auto log in fix 1

-Torrentz.com download shortcut

-Torretz.eu: magnet and direct links 2014.1.10

-Userscript Search 2013 Nov 1st

-Wayback Google 0.2

-Wikipedia - Clean up Categories 1.0.3

-Wikipedia - Three-pane view 1.0.0

-Wikipedia Google search 1.0

-Wikipedia random colors 1.2

-Wikipedia Remove instruction templates

-Wikipedia - ajax archives 1.0

-Wikipedia - categories to the top

-Wikipedia - clean up interface

-Wikipedia - semi advanced search everywhere 1.0

-Wikipedia - rearrange other languages

-wp ip editor log link

-Background Black

-click 1

-onload ping 9001

-Highlight Search Words Everywhere

-icon collector 1

-Metric intervention

-Mouseover Popup Image Viewer 20013.5.12

-salamisushi rss/attom detector 1.03

-sanitazi

-Userscripts.org Scam Filter 5.206

~~~
gdewilde
Why the down vote? Am I doing it wrong?

~~~
dang
No doubt it was because of the massive copy-paste.

~~~
gdewilde
Ahhh of course, I keep forgetting how incredibly lazy people are.

They cant even imagine someone would type that.

Thanks for explaining.

~~~
dang
I presume this is obvious, but the problem there is not whether it was pasted
or typed; it's with the content dump. Good HN comments are supposed to be like
good conversation. Just as one wouldn't read a complete list like that in a
conversation, so one probably shouldn't write it into a thread here.

~~~
gdewilde
You've never used extensions?

~~~
dang
A list of extensions with descriptions of what they do or what you find
valuable about them would of course be fine.

Please don't feel like I'm singling you out for criticism. I just randomly saw
your question and was trying to provide information about why such a comment
might have gotten downvoted. You didn't do anything wrong, especially in the
context of this thread, and I'm sorry I didn't make that clearer.

------
mrlase
In Chrome:

* Checker Plus for Gmail

* Google Cast

* Hangouts (I use this with a lot of people instead of SMS now, its great to be able to switch back and forth between my phone and Chrome)

* Lastpass

* Rapportive

* Reddit Enhancement Suite

* TeX the World

* Videostream (for Chromecast, so I can stream MKVs locally)

------
kinj28
ad-block teamgum - for sharing links with community sniply - for content
messaging google hangout - for chatting up with my team streamus - for music

------
iroot
TweetDeck,Quick Note and AdBlock primarily

------
nittr
Mozilla: ABP & Download-helper

